# TIL Pixar staff had to take Fish Biology before making Finding Nemo



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

For _Finding Nemo,_ Animators Dove Into Fish Study

Source: TIL that the entire Pixar staff had to take a graduate class in Fish Biology before making Finding Nemo. : todayilearned


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

makes a lot of sense because they are animating the movements of the fish as well as their habitat. one flaw in the movie though is when nemo went down the drain which is most likely freshwater. it won't kill him instantly and..... again... it's a kid's movie. 

i think the staff who did lion king had to undergo that training too...


----------

